

Web interface design in the browser - tgutu
http://uidojo.com

======
digitalengineer
I like these kind of services. But you're up against
[https://jetstrap.com/](https://jetstrap.com/) and
[https://www.easel.io](https://www.easel.io) so if you don't mind me saying
you're homepage could use a little TLC. How about jumping right in with an
online demo or a short video demonstrating the tool? I like the fact you can
use one project for free. That's always a good sales technique. Make people
love it.

------
jwise0
Having to sign up to begin experimenting is pretty painful, and a leading way
to lose conversions in a hurry. Automatically generating an ephemeral project
is _lots_ less painful to people (like me) who want to see what it's all
about.

I also found myself concerned that 'About' didn't say anything about who was
behind the project, or any such. 'About' should tell me who's running the
show, why I should trust them, and why they're not going to run away with my
data and leave me holding the cloud -- er, bag -- in three months.

------
ganarajpr
A set of other tools that also do the same thing :

[http://www.webflow.com/](http://www.webflow.com/)
[https://jetstrap.com/](https://jetstrap.com/)
[http://www.divshot.com/](http://www.divshot.com/)
[http://html.adobe.com/edge/reflow/](http://html.adobe.com/edge/reflow/)
[https://www.easel.io](https://www.easel.io)

------
eranation
Perhaps it's the late / early hour, but after signing up, I couldn't find a
way of getting into editing a project / creating a new one. Really wanted to
test this product... simply couldn't find a way to do so, what am I missing?

Got an email saying "You can get started by accessing your Project Dashboard.
You will have free access to most application services during your trial
period. Learn more by visiting the Help page."

The help page is just pointing to uidojo.com, And in the project dashboard, I
see indeed that I have no projects, but no button to create my first project.

Am I missing something?

EDIT: I _was_ missing something apparently, the help page actually helped, but
the UX for creating a new project is confusing (at least for me). 'Projects'
looks like a tab, not a button. It should say what it does: 'New Project' and
not just 'Projects'. Just in my humble opinion...

~~~
tgutu
You make a good point there. Thanks and duly noted.

------
maaaats
The concept looks nice. However, a video or other example of it in use would
have been nice.

~~~
tgutu
Definitely wanted something like that up but decided to focus on getting the
core up and running instead of spending too much time on the 'bells and
whistles' for now. Well its a trade off that could go either way I suppose.

------
tarcon
Does it do anything fancy? This seems to be very basic.

------
intellection
Open source alternatives?

~~~
digitalengineer
Try your notepad ;-)

